# How hard is it to hatch stick insect eggs?



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Specifically, P.schultei eggs.

Does one simply put them in, say, an empty cricket tub on moist kitchen roll in a warmish place and wait?

Thanks


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I put mine on some tissue in a little tub and put that inside of a larger tub and misted the larger tub so that the eggs don't actually get damp but it keeps the humidity a bit higher, worked for me!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks 

Btw, does anybody know the hatch rate of this species?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

VERY VERY easy!
:lol2:

We put ours in a chinese plastic take-away box after a good scrub and put the eggs in with the date on the top of the box with the eggs on kitchen roll which we wet daily, this is to loosen the eggs up so it's easier for the sticks to get out.
The hatching will occur quicker if it's in hotter temps but too hot and the eggs will dry out. In the winter we kept the box of eggs under the radiator so it got a little heat from it but not too much. I advise since it's summer and you don't want the heating on, that you put the box of eggs in a room that will have the most sunlight in. Spray the eggs and leave the box in the sun while your out/the rest of the day but be sure to spray about 3 times a day IF you leave them in the sun or they will dry out quicker. If you notice any fungi or defects in the eggs take them out from the healthy eggs and throw them away.

Hope this works for you, should do unless you're VERY INSANELY hopeless at life lol.
Which im sure you're not.
Oh, btw, they can take up to about a year, mainly hatch within 3-4 months. 

BTW! This is from personal experience, so don't slate me! :flrt:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha thanks  I'm sure I'll be okay at it.

I have 3 males at the moment, and I really love this species. Can't seem to fine me a female that isn't ridiculously expensive, so thinking I may try raising some from eggs


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

What sticks/leafs are you trying to breed?


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Really? How much are they?
Have you tried looking or advertising on other forums, BugNation for example has LOADS of sticky keepers.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> What sticks/leafs are you trying to breed?


Peruphasma schultei 

They're the only stick insects I've ever had and I just love them, haha :flrt:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Just imaged them on google, they are awesome : victory:
Got any pics of yours?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Really? How much are they?
> Have you tried looking or advertising on other forums, BugNation for example has LOADS of sticky keepers.


I'll have a looksie on BugNation now, thanks.
Well, I don't know really how much they should go for, but I was looking on ebay the other week and they were getting to £15ish... Virginia Cheeseman has them for £8 each, is that a good price? I mean, I only paid £10 for 8 nymphs!



Freakinfreak said:


> Just imaged them on google, they are awesome : victory:
> Got any pics of yours?


Yeah they are awesome 
I don't have any pics sorry; will try to get some later.
They're bloody fast things though. Last time I tried to take photos I ended up losing one...never found it lol. I only turned my back for a minute!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got mine off bugnation, paid £15 for 12 posted

why not join and put a "wanted" post on?


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

TBH I think you are playing catch up here as they don't live very long as adults, so your males will prob be lost by the time your eggs have hatched and matured. I'll get back to you later tonight when I've done my 'rounds' as I may have a young pair that you can have for P&P. I would let you have an adult female but mine are too old now so it would be a waste of time and money.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I know I'm clutching at straws lol
Thank you, please do not go out of your way for me though


----------



## Reptile Josh (Jun 4, 2009)

Slinkies mum said:


> TBH I think you are playing catch up here as they don't live very long as adults, so your males will prob be lost by the time your eggs have hatched and matured. I'll get back to you later tonight when I've done my 'rounds' as I may have a young pair that you can have for P&P. I would let you have an adult female but mine are too old now so it would be a waste of time and money.


I agree to be honstest. Good luck tho


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Just cleaned out my P. Schultei tank and I have 37 eggs woop woop. My males doing his job :lol2:


----------

